# MacOSX.com join date? and Story



## pwharff (Feb 5, 2004)

So when did you join?  I know it says this next to your avatar, but I'm just curious to see how far back some of you go?

Nov 2000

I found MacOSX.com out of curiousity to see if Apple owned macosx.com and was surprised to see that they did not, I've been a member ever since!


----------



## bobw (Feb 5, 2004)

So when did you join? *I know it says this next to your avatar*, but I'm just curious to see how far back some of you go?


----------



## Browni (Feb 5, 2004)

joined in Jan 2002, well i found macosx.com wile being bored and typing in random www addresses,  and here i am!


----------



## pwharff (Feb 5, 2004)

Just like me


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 5, 2004)

Now if you asked who is the oldest age wise, you might have something!


----------



## bobw (Feb 5, 2004)

oh, please no, not that


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Feb 5, 2004)

joined in February 2002. This is when I switched to mac and got my first mac: ibook G3 600 dual USB


----------



## ScottW (Feb 5, 2004)

I joined about the time the boards started. In fact, I may have made the first post. Talk about timing.


----------



## bobw (Feb 5, 2004)

who'd a thunk


----------



## Timmargh (Feb 5, 2004)

Just joined. Got my first Mac back in November (a 17" iMac) after much umming and arring.

Now I'm wondering why I waited this long to get one ...


----------



## Arden (Feb 5, 2004)

pwharff said:
			
		

> I found MacOSX.com out of curiousity to see if Apple owned macosx.com and was surprised to see that they did not, I've been a member ever since!


Might as well say "Originally posted by Arden."    I joined in December of '02, but I didn't really become active until late January or February.  The rest, of course, is history. 

Hey Scott, how come I can't read the first thread?  The first one I can read is the third, I think.


----------



## Randman (Feb 6, 2004)

Joined a year ago. Had surfed various sites before but never posted. Then I had some trouble with my JVC camcorder and importing footage. This site seemed to have good people who knew about Macs and there wasn't any trolling that I could see. 
   So I registered. I never got an answer to that question, though I figured it out on my own. Early on, I only posted once in a while, but as I felt more comfortable, more posts. Now it's a regular site that I truly enjoy being part of its community.  ::angel::


----------



## Orbit (Feb 6, 2004)

who is the youngest here? im 15 anyone younger?


----------



## pds (Feb 6, 2004)

yeah, I'm younger, I'm 49


----------



## lilbandit (Feb 6, 2004)

Arrrgh.....Gather round and I'll tell yeee a tale, a tale o' danger, lust, revenge and betrayal. Twas the month of December when I discovered macosx.com.....erm..I did a google search and then I joined


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 6, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Hey Scott, how come I can't read the first thread?  The first one I can read is the third, I think.



The first thread posted ever or the first post on this thread?


----------



## uoba (Feb 6, 2004)

Joined in... [EDIT... posts message, checks date, runs back in...] Aug 2001, posted fairly straight off the bat, then had a lull of inactivity for about 4-6 months. Now I am sorta regular, but not as much as I used to be (must be the change in diet).


----------



## Orbit (Feb 6, 2004)

i cant remember how i found this site i think it was while googleing


----------



## gollum84 (Feb 6, 2004)

I joined two months after I got my G4 (FW 800) last year.  The price dropped on the model I wanted and so I decided to buy it.  But the reason it dropped was because Apple was going to anounce the G5.  I knew that I should have waited but I really wanted a new Mac to replace my G3 iMac.  Anyways, it was the first time that I experienced the OS X operating system, and I knew that I would probably need help with it.


----------



## Arden (Feb 15, 2004)

Cheryl said:
			
		

> The first thread posted ever or the first post on this thread?


 First thread ever.  The oldest thread I can read is the third.  What happened to the first and second?


----------



## nervus (Feb 15, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> First thread ever.  The oldest thread I can read is the third.  What happened to the first and second?


Went to binary heaven?


----------



## Arden (Feb 16, 2004)

I'd imagine... but it would be great to be able to read it, being the start of a small piece of Internet history.


----------



## Trip (Feb 16, 2004)

Let's see...I registered: September 2001?!?! I could have sworn I was in 2000.

I remember that day very clearly. I had just gotten a copy of OS X and I wanted to know all the new features so I went to Apple's website and wasn't too please. So I typed in www.macos.com and some crap or something came up, added an x and voila! I ran over whatever was in my way and made it to moderator position shortly there after.


----------



## btoth (Feb 16, 2004)

I joined after I bought my first PowerBook (new 15" G4).  It was my first Mac since my old Performa 6200CD (don't know if that's the right model number anymore) and my LCII before that (my first computer... those things were so cool compared to a 386 PC!).

I got myself involved in a crappy job that I had to buy my own computer to do (I later quit the job right before Christmas).  I told myself I wasn't buying another PC because just that summer I had bought a nice new Gateway 15" latop with the Centino and wireless.  Well, it was a very nice latop, except for one thing... the native resolution was 1400x1040... was too high for a 15" display for my eyes to read the text.  Turning the res down wasn't an option because LCDs suck when you don't run at the native res.  Returned it and paid my restocking fee feeling stupid.  I didn't even need it, just spent my grad money on it because I wanted one.  Well, I still wanted one  so I went looking for a Dell because they had the lower res screens and actually better performace for the same price, but I couldn't try one out so I just decided to save my money since I was having trouble finding a programming job after college.

Well, so I got this web dev job (turned out to be nothing close to what I interviewed for) but needed a real computer to do any work on... they had one that was very crappy (and it was in a place that was poor working conditions).  So just that week a new Apple store opened up nearby and I talked myself into a PowerBook after seeing that it had everything I wanted and OS X fonts were so easy to read even at high res.  I always followed Apple even after I bought my PC in '98, especially OS X and their new servers appealed to me.  Well, of course, after I bought the computer it occured to me that everything has changed and I had no software (all my old software that I kept was no good anymore), no idea how to use anything in OS X, etc.  So I found the best Mac forum I could find to figure out how to do what I needed to do.

That's how I got here.


----------

